

$ 300 3D Printer, the Makible Makibox - Cerillio
http://blog.makible.com/makibox-the-300-3d-printer-first-glimpse

======
cloneofsnake
To give this a little more context, we're not just trying to make a cheap 3D
printer. Our goal is to make the first consumer friendly, sub $300 level 3D
printer so that 3D printing can break from the current hobbyists / hackers
market, into the hands of the designers and the average consumers. You can see
my post here for more:
[https://plus.google.com/104194244178141073757/posts/fNjEoVJf...](https://plus.google.com/104194244178141073757/posts/fNjEoVJf7E4)

It's my personal goal to enable the average consumer to innovate and become
co-creators. My previous project was the LEGO crowdfunding site -
<http://LEGO.cuusoo.com/> Makible is a new startup I co-founded that will
hopefully disrupt the current mass-manufacturing system and give power back to
the local craftsmen & makers.

------
akmeister007
Have to be honest, I didn't know much about 3D printers until I heard about
Makibox so you could classify me as below average user. Now,, with the price
point as well, I am excited just to imagine the possibilities!

~~~
cloneofsnake
Yeah, I figured 3D printers won't really go mainstream (adoption by early
majority) until it can hit the $300 mark like a PlayStation or XBox!

Once we've announced we're designing the MakiBox within the $300 budget, we
get lots of feedbacks like yours. I was doing a Google+ Hangout last week and
Kevin MacLeod (Incompetech.com) said:

"I was considering buying the Makerbot, but yours is $300?! And you can print
bigger?! You win! I actually don't know what I can do with a 3D printer, I
just know that it's cool!"

I thought that pretty much captured what I'm hoping for MakiBox, which is to
get it into the hands of people who have little idea what they can do with it.
I think the unbounded mind of these users, who hasn't gone through the trouble
of building a RepRap or Makerbot and are aware the limitations of a 3D
printer, will be so much more creative!

------
1l2p
Putting 3D printers in the hands of avg users would create so much
experimentation. I loved the LEGO, but this could be even cooler.

~~~
huertanix
HeatSync Labs in Mesa, AZ hosts a 3D printing night where people (and kids!)
can design and print their own objects with some hacker assistance. Its pretty
rad. Result in first photo: [http://www.heatsynclabs.org/last-weeks-in-pics-
because-it-ha...](http://www.heatsynclabs.org/last-weeks-in-pics-because-it-
happened/)

------
ftlam
Awesome box that makes technology more accessible to the public!

------
frankiebit
Cool project!

